# Cutting Carbon Arrows



## meadecreek

Other than buying a $100-200 arrow saw, is there a reliable method of cutting your own carbon arrows?? Dremel with a cutting blade?? Any other suggestions. I enjoy making my own arrows, but do not want to have to get into a bunch of additional expense, especially when I only do a couple dozen a year.

Thanks


----------



## sittingbull

meadecreek said:


> Other than buying a $100-200 arrow saw, is there a reliable method of cutting your own carbon arrows?? Dremel with a cutting blade?? Any other suggestions. I enjoy making my own arrows, but do not want to have to get into a bunch of additional expense, especially when I only do a couple dozen a year.
> 
> Thanks


You might want to check this thread out....mac

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74951&highlight=home+made+cut+tool


----------



## KYShooter

You can get the little harbor freight chop saw and abrasive blades, but the original blade turned backwards works better than the abrasives IMHO. Ive also made a mounting jig for my dremel tool and cut them off that way before also. Just do yourself a favor and get an ASD by G5, even if your cut is a little off, that will square them right back up.


----------



## grey squirrel

*cutting carbon arrows*

You could take the dozen or so shafts to the pro shop and have them cut them with their arrow saw. I build and fletch my own arrows too, but do not own a saw. The pro shop I get them cut at doesn't charge me anything for cutting them. :thumbs_up


----------



## Jorge Oliveira

Here's my version:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124640&highlight=dremel

A note: use the heavy duty cutting disk - it lasts far longer than the standard one.


----------



## atlasmlc

KYShooter said:


> ... Just do yourself a favor and get an ASD by G5, even if your cut is a little off, that will square them right back up.


Here's a link to the ASD, but I've never used one. How do they work?
http://shop.3dshoots.com/product_info.php?products_id=464

Are they equally good for Carbons and Aluminums?


----------



## vpier

atlasmlc said:


> Here's a link to the ASD, but I've never used one. How do they work?
> http://shop.3dshoots.com/product_info.php?products_id=464
> 
> Are they equally good for Carbons and Aluminums?


You take your shaft and color the both ends with a marker.You will take that shaft and press it against the sanding disk of the ASD and rotate until all the color is gone. I will also do this with my inserts. 

The ASD works great for both. It also works great on ACC and ACE. I just use the the carbon end of for carbons,inserts and arrows like the ACC's. I have yet to use the aluminum end.


----------



## KYShooter

You just lay it in there in roll your hand over your arrow rotating it on the sanding (carbon) or cutting (aluminum) head. I square both ends with the sanding head, then rotate it to the aluminum end and square up my inserts. I have never done the magic marker thing, but that is a good idea. You can also do fine adjustments on your arrow lengths with it (just a millimeter or two) so they are all exact.


----------

